# Laser for 96A1



## losttxn4evr71 (Jan 27, 2018)

I would like a guide rod laser for a 96A1 but can't find any for this model. The problem is this model has a captive guide rod spring. Does anyone know how to adapt a lasermax to fit or any others that would work.


----------

